# It's Heeeerree!



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Well, the new 26RKS is in my driveway! It's beautiful!

We also have a new husky hitch, and I think I need a new tow vehicle....just have to convince the wife!

Backed it in pretty well, since I'm only a social worker....but heck!

It's HEEERREE!!!

Bob


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I always hate following Dawn, Rizfam or Doxie with my congratulations posts. cause they make mine look so lame... but here it goes....im getting a little crazy with this one. its an original....








*CONGRATULATIONS *









Enjoy the new toy!!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Congrats E. It's been a long time, but I still remember the excitement. Have fun


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

I am so happy for you! Hope you get the TV you want - it makes the ride so much nicer!

*HEIDI*


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Congradulations!
Hope to hear from you in a few days when you actually leave the trailer.
Enjoy your first night!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Sayonara said:


> I always hate following Dawn, Rizfam or Doxie with my congratulations posts. cause they make mine look so lame... but here it goes....im getting a little crazy with this one. its an original....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You think yours is lame... Look at mine!

Congrats on the KING BED!

lol

Carey


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*You are going to LOVE this Floor Plan!! Congratulations!!*


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Eagleeyes said:


> Well, the new 26RKS is in my driveway! It's beautiful!
> 
> We also have a new husky hitch, and I think I need a new tow vehicle....just have to convince the wife!
> 
> ...


ONLY a SW??? ONLY?? Come on, man! Tell me that SWs haven't bought into that cr** now, too?!?!

Well, anyway - CONGRATULATIONS on the new toy! Nothing like actually getting the baby home. You'll find yourself checking every 5 minutes or so just to be sure she hasn't rolled away or something. Not to worry - that's normal!! When's your first night in it? Tonight? Can't wait to get our's home, too...stopped by to visit her tonight.... Little concerned tho'. Puff is parked right across from her and I think she's being filled with ideas.....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Well, the new 26RKS is in my driveway! It's beautiful!
> 
> We also have a new husky hitch, and I think I need a new tow vehicle....just have to convince the wife!
> 
> ...


ONLY a SW??? ONLY?? Come on, man! Tell me that SWs haven't bought into that cr** now, too?!?!

Well, anyway - CONGRATULATIONS on the new toy! Nothing like actually getting the baby home. You'll find yourself checking every 5 minutes or so just to be sure she hasn't rolled away or something. Not to worry - that's normal!! When's your first night in it? Tonight? Can't wait to get our's home, too...stopped by to visit her tonight.... Little concerned tho'. Puff is parked right across from her and I think she's being filled with ideas.....
[/quote]

The only thing Puff is telling her is about that evil man Eric.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> .... Little concerned tho'. Puff is parked right across from her and I think she's being filled with ideas.....


The only thing Puff is telling her is about that evil man Eric.[/quote]
She'll be well prepared when she gets home, then. I heard the dealer giving her a few pointers too.....


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

C







O







N







G







R







A







T







U







L







A







T







I







O







N







S

HOPE THAT FEELING OF "NEW" LASTS FOREVER


----------



## BeachHut (Aug 1, 2007)

Congratulations!









Dawn needs to teach a class on how to add all the fun stuff to our posts to those of us who are artistically challenged.

Gwen

Hey! I just noticed I'm not a newbie anymore!! Woo Hoo!


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Way to go Bob!!!


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Well, the new 26RKS is in my driveway! It's beautiful!
> 
> We also have a new husky hitch, and I think I need a new tow vehicle....just have to convince the wife!
> 
> ...


ONLY a SW??? ONLY?? Come on, man! Tell me that SWs haven't bought into that cr** now, too?!?!

Well, anyway - CONGRATULATIONS on the new toy! Nothing like actually getting the baby home. You'll find yourself checking every 5 minutes or so just to be sure she hasn't rolled away or something. Not to worry - that's normal!! When's your first night in it? Tonight? Can't wait to get our's home, too...stopped by to visit her tonight.... Little concerned tho'. Puff is parked right across from her and I think she's being filled with ideas.....
[/quote]

Well, only a SW as opposed to someone who knows vehicles, trailers, etc. As an example, my DW's brother is a teamster....and I have to listen about people driving RVs without appropriate training....AND, I grew up a city boy, and now that DW and I have been camping I hear a lot from her family (jokingly, of course) about being "Daniel Boone"... DW grew up in Maine, and her family was BIG into outdoorsy stuff (tho' not necessarily tree huggers....they were loggers and construction folk.)

I pretty pleased with the type of work I do for senior citizens....

Anyone 60 yo or over?

Bob


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

BeachHut said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've got my vote on that !!









Congrats Eagleeyes







on the New Outback and enjoy









Ed


----------

